# Obesity; The Post Mortem



## zuludog (Nov 3, 2016)

I know this is a few days late, but I was waiting for someone else to mention this as I don't know how to post links. So you'll have to follow my description to find it on BBC iPlayer on the BBC Website

Obesity; The Post Mortem
Shown on Tuesday 1st November on BBC2 at 10 - 45 pm

It is the Post Mortem of a clinically obese woman showing the problems caused by excess fat and weight
It's more than a bit gruesome, but not sensationalist, and about as calm & objective as you could expect from such a subject matter

Definitely inspiration for me to lose some weight


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2016)

Strangely, I quite enjoyed the factual nature of the programme, oh, she should have lost weight.


All credit to the lady and her family for allowing the programme to be made


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2016)

Gah! I noticed this was on, then promptly forgot to record it  I don't do iplayer, but here's the link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p046n462/obesity-the-post-mortem


----------



## zuludog (Nov 3, 2016)

Northerner - it's worth making the effort
Compared to some of the programmes about weight/health/diabetes that have been criticised for being a bit dubious or sensationalist, this is very factual, straightforward, and sobering.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

I think I'll watch this on catch up later.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2016)

Very educational ! As hazel said "well done to her & family". Life !


----------



## DB7 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you for posting, certainly brings home the facts


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 22, 2017)

It is scary but well worth a look is it not DB7. The lady in the feature obviously did not want anyone else go through it. Bless her.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 23, 2017)

Just tried clicking on the link; it works, but there is a parental lock on BBC iplayer

However you can watch the programme without any such restrictions on YouTube. Search for

Obesity Leads to Death: The Post Mortem: Full Length 2016


----------



## Janine (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you for posting this. It was very informative and has certainly made me more aware of what's happening inside the body.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 29, 2017)

I've finally got round to watching this. Very sobering.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2017)

Copepid - that sums up my feeling on the programme.

As an obese middle aged woman that woman is keeping me on the straight and narrow, on my own weight loss journey - 6 stone plus gone and lots more to go


----------

